# Linux Startet in der Console [frage]



## Darkwing D (1. Februar 2005)

Tach Zusammn !

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen: es geht darum, dass ich auf mein SuSe Linux 9.2 Ati Treiber installieren wollte. Ich hab dann einfach doppelklick auf die Treiber gemacht und über Yast installiert... erstmal hab ich kein Ergebnis gesehn, dann hab ich neugestartet und nu sitzt ich hier ^^. Also Linux fährt soweit "normal" hoch, doch dann startet der Desktop nich, stattdessen bleibt der inner Console (kA ob man das so nennt, der bleibt auf jeden fall da am Anfang hängen ^^). Dann werd ich aufgefordert, mich einzuloggen. Wenn ich das gemacht hab, bin ich weiterhin in der Console und nix passiert.... hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, ich solle mit startx den desktop neustarten, was aber in einer fehlermeldung endet. Soweit ich das entziffern konnte, gibts ein Problem mit dem Frame-Buffer... soweit mein Wissenstand... jetzt würde ich gern wissen, wie ich mein Linux wieder zum Laufen bekomme .


Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


D4rkw1ng


----------



## JohannesR (1. Februar 2005)

Wenn du uns die ganze Fehlermeldung zukommen laesst, koennen wir uns das sicher mal angucken!


----------



## The Hacky (2. Februar 2005)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass uns die Fehlermeldung serh weiterhelfen würde, tippe ich mal entweder auf eine verkorkste Ati-Treiber Installation oder ein Fehler in der XFree86-Config4!

Nachtrag: Wichtig ist auch noch, welchen Xserver (Xfree oder X.org) Du benutzt und welchen Treiber Du genau versucht hast zu installieren.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. Februar 2005)

Also ATI Treiber unter Linux sind schon etwas "tricky" zum installieren (siehe die anderen Threads).
Um deinen X-Server wieder zum laufen zu bekommen solltest du dir mal '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' ansehen (da du Suse 9.2 hast, hast du einen Xorg 6.8 Server).
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir lies dir mal die anderen Threads über Linux-ATI durch.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kleini (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

hier führen viele Wege nach Rom. Zunächst wäre es extrem hilfreich die Fehlermeldungen zu sehen. Wenn du in der Konsole landest, log dich doch mal einfach ein, tippe startx und sag dann mal an, was er zu meckern hat. Auch hilfreich wäre die /etc/X11/XF86config, da es sich möglicherweise um eine falsche Einstellung in dieser Datei handelt. Solltest du nicht unbedingt mit der Shell arbeiten wollen, kannst du versuchen yast als root aus der Shell zu starten (es gibt ein Yast-Pendant, das ohne X läuft). Dazu solltest du einfach als root yast eintippen. Dort kannst du dann unter "Software" die falsch installierten Pakete wieder entfernen, bzw. die Original SuSE X-Pakete wieder installieren / aktualisieren.

MfG Kleini


----------



## Templorials (2. Februar 2005)

Hm hätte zur dem Title auch ne Frage.. Hab Suse 9.2 Pro.. naja wenn ich da nun hochfahre startet halt die graphische oberfläche nicht.. naja ich muss ja nun nur init 5 eingeben dann startet sie ja... 

wollt jetzt nur mal fragen ob man das irgentwo umstellen kann das die graphische oberfläche automatisch gestartet wird

mfg michi


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. Februar 2005)

Den default runlevel kannst du in der Datei /etc/inittab ändern.
Folgender Eintrag ist für den default runlevel verantwortlich:


> id:3:initdefault:


Wobei jetzt der runlevel 3 default wäre.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, den Runlevel über einen Parameter an den Kernel zu senden. Dass macht man über den Bootmanager, in dem man z.B. bei lilo Linux mit dem Befehl linux init 5 startet.


----------

